

Show HN: Client side rsync lbirary - acrosync
https://github.com/gilbertchen/acrosync-library

======
mromanuk
I would loved to have this a few years ago, when we built dattabank.com
(desktop backup), we used plain rsync in cygwin through a Multiplatform GUI
based in Qt 4.8.x. More or loss what you are doing :) Sadly we run out of
steam, tough local market here in Argentina, I'm always thinking in making the
code open source, but not sure if it worth it to anyone.

